# القديس يوحنا سكندوس أو يوحنا الذهبي الفم



## jawhara (2 فبراير 2011)

من هو  القديس يوحنا سكندوس أو *يوحنا الذهبي الفم*  ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (2 فبراير 2011)

jawhara قال:


> من هو  القديس يوحنا سكندوس أو *يوحنا الذهبي الفم*  ؟



*القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم قديس رائع فى حياته واقواله وهو كان بطريرك القسطنطينية 
ممكن تقرى عن حياته اكتر من الرابط ده 

http://st-takla.org/Saints/Coptic-Orthodox-Saints-Biography/Coptic-Saints-Story_1993.html
*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 فبراير 2011)

*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم ابن أنطاكية البار مطوب في مختلف الكنائس لأنه من عهد ما قبل الانشقاقات*
*هذه سيرته :*
http://st-takla.org/Saints/Coptic-Orthodox-Saints-Biography/Coptic-Saints-Story_1993.html


----------



## jawhara (2 فبراير 2011)

هل هذا القديس أباح  الكذب ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (2 فبراير 2011)

*ما هذا السؤال الغريب ؟؟ هاتي النص المسبب له*


----------



## jawhara (2 فبراير 2011)

يقول القديس فم الذهب 
" ما الجرم الذي ارتكبته في حقك , هل هو خداعي لك وإخفاء عزمي عليك ؟ لقد فعلت ذلك من أجلك أنت المخدوع, ولمصلحة من أسلمتك إليهم عن طريق الخداع .. فإذا كان الكذب شرا مطلقا ولا يحق استخدامه أبدا فانا مستعد للعقوبة [URL="http://www.kalemasawaa.com/vb/t9579.html"]التي [/URL]ترضاها , ولكن إذا كان الكذب ليس دائما سيئا ولكن يكون خيرا أو شرا بحسب نوابا الكاذبين فان عليك ان تكف عن العتاب من الخداع ... الخداع في وقته المناسب له فوائد عديدة إذا كانت النية حسنة , وكثير من الناس عوقبوا لأنهم امتنعوا عن الخداع المناسب " ( الكتاب الأول, ص 36 )


----------



## The Antiochian (2 فبراير 2011)

*دورت كتير ما لقيت الكتاب*
*بدي رابط للكتاب*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 فبراير 2011)

jawhara قال:


> يقول القديس فم الذهب
> " ما الجرم الذي ارتكبته في حقك , هل هو خداعي لك وإخفاء عزمي عليك ؟ لقد فعلت ذلك من أجلك أنت المخدوع, ولمصلحة من أسلمتك إليهم عن طريق الخداع .. فإذا كان الكذب شرا مطلقا ولا يحق استخدامه أبدا فانا مستعد للعقوبة [URL="http://www.kalemasawaa.com/vb/t9579.html"]التي [/URL]ترضاها , ولكن إذا كان الكذب ليس دائما سيئا ولكن يكون خيرا أو شرا بحسب نوابا الكاذبين فان عليك ان تكف عن العتاب من الخداع ... الخداع في وقته المناسب له فوائد عديدة إذا كانت النية حسنة , وكثير من الناس عوقبوا لأنهم امتنعوا عن الخداع المناسب " ( الكتاب الأول, ص 36 )



*الكتب الأول ص 36؟؟؟ أين هذا الكتاب وما مصدره؟ هل هو موجود على موقع إسلامي؟؟ إذا لم تأت بالمصدر الصحيح وثبُت تدليسك فأنا أطلب فصلك من المنتدى. أبونا القديس ذهبي الفم رجل عظيم وقديس ولن نسمح لأحد بالكذب عليه*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 فبراير 2011)

*على فكرة الكتاب الأول كله 31 صفحة !!!!*
*الموضوع أساسا ً ليس عن الكذب ، بل عن الخدعة الصالحة التي قام بها تجاه صديقه باسيليوس ، حيث أنهم عندما أتوا ليأخذوه للكهنوت كان يعلم ميعاد مجيئهم ولم يخبر صديقه باسيليوس بالميعاد لأنه أراده أن يدخل في الكهنوت ، واختبأ ، فجعل الشعب يرشحون باسيليوس للكهنوت .*

*الموضوع لا يحتوي على الكذب بل على الخدعة الصالحة ، شبه بها أن مريضا ً لم يرد تناول الدواء فأطفأ الطبيب النور وركب الدواء ووضع على حواف الكأس ما يجعل الرائحة أشبه بالخمر فشربها المريض دفعة واحدة .*

*هذا هو المقصود بالموضوع*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 فبراير 2011)

*وأمثلة أخرى : وبولس لاستمالة اليهود ختن تيموثاوس وهكذا ..*
*هذا ما قصد به الخدعة الصالحة*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 فبراير 2011)

*النص عندي بهذا الشكل :*


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مُكرر كلام منسوب لذهبي الفم

المسلم أصبح لا يملك غير التدليس و ترجمة الكلام بصورة خاطئة.. ربنا يهديكم..


----------



## Under.taker (2 فبراير 2011)

اولا يا عم ماى روك ملكش دعوة بالمسلمين و لا بالاسلام
ثانى حاجة القس ذهبى الفم ده انا اول مرة اعرفه و الله العظيم و ده مش تقليل ليه بس انا معرفوش الصراحة
ثالث حاجة فى اخ بيقول ان الكذب جميعه حرام و بيسند لده القاعدة اللى هى ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل انا بقى بقوله يا اخ طب ما فى كذب يصلح مبين الاخرين و الشيطان عايزنا نبقى متفرقين طب ما احنا كدة عارضنا الشيطان وو عايز اقول حاجة كمان فى حاجة اسمها استثناء للقواعد يلا سلام


----------



## The Antiochian (2 فبراير 2011)

*أخي الحبيب ما تتحدث عنه مختلف ، الصلح بين الناس لا يتم على أساس الكذب*
*انظر ما حدث هنا ، مجرد عدم اخبار القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم بموعد مجيئ من سيأخذ باسيليوس للكهنوت أحزنه منه جدا ً ، رغم أنهم أصدقاء ويعلمون مدى خير ما قام به ، فما بالك أن تصلح بين متخاصمين بالكذب ، اكتشاف الموضوع الذي سيسعى الشيطان له سيضاعف المشاكل ويأزمها .*


----------



## الرب معنا (2 فبراير 2011)

*هل لأني أكتب بأسم مستعار تطلق علي مخادع ؟!*
*هكذا جاء سؤال ذهبي الفم هل لأني خدعتك بأخفاء عنك مرضي تقول أن مخادع ؟*

*هل فهمت المقصد ياعزيزي ؟*


----------



## Under.taker (2 فبراير 2011)

طيب يا اخى طب ما ده كذب لا يبيحه العاقل اما هناك كذب يصلح بين الناس و فى واحد رد مرة فى المنتدى قال فى موضوع مشابه قال حتى لو طبيبة قالت للمريض انك مش هتموت مع انه هيموت بعد 6 شهور طب ما ديه خلته يعيش بقيت عمره سعيد و واحد كان فاشل بس جت مدرسة قالتله انت مش فاشل انت شاطر و الطفل و اجتهد و طلع الاول عليهم كلهم طب ما ده الشيطان مش عايزه اساسا و حضرتك رديت بردك و قولت يا اخى مينفعش ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل طب ما فى حاجة اسمها استثناء للقواعد


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 فبراير 2011)

Under.taker قال:


> طيب يا اخى طب ما ده كذب لا يبيحه العاقل اما هناك كذب يصلح بين الناس و فى واحد رد مرة فى المنتدى قال فى موضوع مشابه قال حتى لو طبيبة قالت للمريض انك مش هتموت مع انه هيموت بعد 6 شهور طب ما ديه خلته يعيش بقيت عمره سعيد و واحد كان فاشل بس جت مدرسة قالتله انت مش فاشل انت شاطر و الطفل و اجتهد و طلع الاول عليهم كلهم طب ما ده الشيطان مش عايزه اساسا و حضرتك رديت بردك و قولت يا اخى مينفعش ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل طب ما فى حاجة اسمها استثناء للقواعد



*ما الذي تريد إثباته بالضبط؟ يعني بصراحة وبلا لف ودوران؟ يعني بدك إيانا نحكيلك أنو الكذب على مراتك وفي الحرب وووووو مش خطية؟؟؟؟*


----------



## أردني و أفتخر (13 فبراير 2011)

بصراحة الكذب كذب 
و الباقي عندكو 
بس انا بعرف انو الكذب حرام 
و مش منطقي انو نحلل الكذب 

و لا شو 
؟
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2011)

فين الكدب اصلا ؟!!!!


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (14 فبراير 2011)

أردني و أفتخر قال:


> بصراحة الكذب كذب
> و الباقي عندكو
> بس انا بعرف انو الكذب حرام
> و مش منطقي انو نحلل الكذب
> ...



مظبوط .. الكذب كذب .. و الكذب حرام
لذلك المسيحية حرمته .. 
السؤال المهم هنـــــــا بمل انك (انت بتعرف انو الكذب حرام) 
لماذا حلل رسولك الكذب في الاسلام؟!!
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143548


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

للرفع .........


----------



## اليعازر (5 أغسطس 2011)

*للرفع للأخت جوهرة*


----------

